# Fluid in womb during downreg



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all, 

I'm looking for some advice and ideally some positive experiences too. We are on our third fresh ICSI cycle and for the first time I started downreg with buserelin injections on day 1 of my cycle. After 14 solid days of bleeding (much longer than on any other cycle) I returned on day 16 of injections for a scan, only to discover that although my womb lining is thin enough at 3.2mm I apparently have a small amount (about 1.7mm) of fluid in the womb cavity. The clinic have advised to downreg for another week when I will be scanned again. They seem unconcerned and gave no indication of any worries that there may be a problem with the cycle.

However I have never had any problems with fluid in my womb before, and made the mistake of doing a Google search   This has left me with a whole host of worries about tubal problems or problems due to having had a c section for my DS. Does anyone have any experiences or knowledge of this that they could share that might help?

Thanks,
Eclaire


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

hi eclaire

Im afraid I dont know the answer but Im hoping someone will tell us because during my EC yesterday I was told there was a vary small amount of fluid in my womb which he said he has removed, he didnt seem concerned but If im luckily enough to get to the ET stage I have to have another scan to make sure it not come back before putting the embryos back.

So i would like to know what caused this fluid myself!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Emma   I will keep absolutely everything crossed for you     I was hoping that having been through it all before it might get easier, silly me    

Best wishes,
Eclaire


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi sorry cant offer any advice but would be interested in any answers.  i have had 2 fresh and 1 fet and all times at d/r scan have seen fluid in the womb but they never said it was a problems.  now im wondering if this could have anything to do with our BFN's 

good luck in your tx's x


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

I had fluid on my womb back in May 2010; I was on drugs to thicken my womb lining for egg donation.  Right at the beginning there was a small amount of fluid on the womb and it didnt go away over a 2 week period. It turned out that the my womb lining wasn't thick enough for ED and becuase of the fluid, they wouldn't do transfer.  All embryo's were subsequently frozen. 

They were so vague at the time it infuriated me as they didn't tell me anything and I was obviously gutted that they didn't transfer.  Following the consultants appointment, he discuss with me my condition (premature ovarian failure similar to early menopause) and put it down to the medication I have been on for a number of year (microgynon).  Basically saying I should have been on HRT which would actually 'kickstart' my womb, where as microgynon has created fake periods if that makes sense.  So my treatment was to take HRT for 3 months, have 3 proper periods and then start again.  

This month we've had FET and my womb lining thickened up from the beginning and I've had no fluid at all.  Just in 2ww now.

Jjust thought I'd share my story mainly to set your expectations just in case they do so they won't go ahead.  Like I said above, I was devastated at the time that it didn't go ahead back in May but looking back, it wasn't meant to be and I'm pleased we froze our embryo's. 

Wish you all the best xxxx
Michelle xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Best of luck Michelle     and thanks for sharing that   Mine seems to have cleared and keeping everything crossed it stays that way.
Poppylou hope you have much better luck next time     

Best wishes,
Eclaire


----------

